# had 2/3 freezes...



## d_mon (Aug 22, 2010)

this afternoon(between 3pm-4pm)

http://pastebin.com/F73TA3Lk

somebody wanna practice? i mean what happened?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 23, 2010)

more information?  In my case, xinit
seemingly crashed X (no screen upon
xinit... ) needing twice fsck,  maybe fixed
by loading the default new xinitrc once. (twm...)
before restoring the old one.
...
Is that the problem?  Working here again... 
unsure of what the xorg problem was, just
guessing.


----------



## d_mon (Aug 23, 2010)

X.Org X Server 1.7.5

http://pastebin.com/V4W0tzkU

working fine now...


----------



## kenorb (Oct 20, 2010)

d_mon said:
			
		

> Aug 22 14:08:26 d gnome-session[1387]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'at-spi-registryd-wrapper.desktop': Unable to start application: Failed to execute child process "${exec_prefix}/libexec/at-spi-registryd" (No such file or directory)
> Aug 22 14:08:38 d gnome-session[1387]: WARNING: Application 'metacity.desktop' failed to register before timeout
> Aug 22 14:08:38 d gnome-session[1387]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'gnome-power-manager.desktop': Unable to start application: Failed to execute child process "gnome-power-manager" (No such file or directory)



Related: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3542


----------

